# is dbol enough to counteract the shut down of deca untill test e kicks in!



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Right lads need 2 questions answered, i already started a thread about my next course in another topic and got some great advice but i cant get seem to get back into that topic so pain in the arse but gotta start a new one but its a diff question all together anyway, my next cycle is going to be Test E, Deca, Dbol, proviron, with front load of NPP! And was planning on running it like this,

week 1-4

dbol 40mg ED

week 1-4

Mon - Test E 250mg NPP 100mg

wed - Deca 200mg NPP 100mg

friday - Test E 250mg NPP 100mg

week 5-12

Mon/thu Test E 250mg Deca 200mg

week 13-16

Mon/thu Test E 250mg

week 1-16 50mg proviron ED

Week 1-16 0.5mg caber 3xPW

Week 5-16 HCG 500iu HCG PW 250iu 2x PW

week 1-16 12.5mg aromasin ED

my question is lads is the Dbol at the start of cycle enough to counteract the shutdown of the NPP untill the test E kicks in, or would you change the test E to sustonon with it having the proponate easter in there and run it throughput and drop the E altogether, or... keep it simple and drop the NPP and just kick start with the Dbol and run it:

Week 1-4 dbol 40mg ED

week 1-12 Test E 500mg PW, Deca 200mg PW

week 13-16 Test E 500mg PW

week 1-16 50mg proviron ED

week 1-16 aromasin 12.5mg ED

week 1-16 caber 0.5mg E3D

week 5-16 HCG 500iu PW 250mg 2x PW

Cheers....


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd change the test E to Sust everytime [if I was not natty like nowadays that is]

NPP should be jabbed e3d and you can thereby jab the sust in the same barrell with it taking full advantage of the short esters...

Also always experienced less water retention with sust as opposed to test enth. in spite of AI's


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I'd change the test E to Sust everytime [if I was not natty like nowadays that is]
> 
> NPP should be jabbed e3d and you can thereby jab the sust in the same barrell with it taking full advantage of the short esters...
> 
> Also always experienced less water retention with sust as opposed to test enth. in spite of AI's


yeah i thought about that mate but that means even when i drop the NPP and just run the Deca/sus im still jabbing 3x PW or could i drop it to 2x PW and jab deca and sus 2x PW in same barrel Mon n Thu?

Would the dbol counteract the shutdown from NPP if i did go woth test E untill it kicked in...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Didn't notice you were switching to deca mate perhaps the enth is more suitable then for 2x week dosing

Dbol is quite androgenic so I'd say you'll be safe enough until the test is kicking tbh mate and just having noticed proviron is included in there I would safely say you have nothing to worry about


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Didn't notice you were switching to deca mate perhaps the enth is more suitable then for 2x week dosing
> 
> Dbol is quite androgenic so I'd say you'll be safe enough until the test is kicking tbh mate and just having noticed proviron is included in there I would safely say you have nothing to worry about


cheers bro, and you think it would he a nice addition to add the NPP at the start for first 4 weeks or just run the dbol, if your saying the dbol and the proviron together will be enough to counteract the shutdown why not get the nandrolone in there straight away aswell in the NPP.....


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I'm not sure I understand. All and any steroids will keep you shutdown. The only thing that will "hide" the effects of shutdown is Test. Dbol will just make it worse.


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

Dbol will absolutely shut you down, and will do it quickly.


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Im now aware that dbol shuts you down just as much as the next, my source kept me on the right track and chucked in some test prop!

Started course last week! Currently running, test prop and NPP both 100mg EOD and 40mg dbol ED, 50mg proviron ED and 500mg of test E PW and 400mg deca PW, untill week 4 then ill drop the dbol and prop and npp and just run the enanthate,deca n proviron from then on! Cant really comment on gear as of yet as its only being 3 days but looking foward to the gains, can any one comment on my last post regarding PCT and HCG if anyone can find it?


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

This one....

I know its a dubatable topic taking hcg throughout or after cycle etc, but personally for me i got bad testicular atropy on my last cycle so ill be running it as of week 2 of my cycle (next week) at 500iu PW taken 250iu 2x PW! Last cycle i didnt run hcg through but used it for PCT i waited 2 weeks after my last shot of test E then ran hcg at 500iu ED for 10 days then nolva clomid as follows, 40/40/20/20 150/150/100/50/50.

My question is with me running HCG throughout cycle this time do i still follow the same pct protocol as just stated and if so should i drop the hcg on cycle same time as last shot of test e then wait the 2 weeks and run it 500iu ED for 10 days or run it throughout all the way up to 2 weeks after last shot then just bump it up to the 500iu ED for 10 days, hope that made sence?

Cheers lads.


----------

